

You Are Good Enough / Eres Lo Suficientemente Bueno - strukturedkaos
http://donpottinger.net/blog/2015/02/16/good-enough-lo-suficientemente-bueno.html

======
D-Train
The Meme GIFs are on point!

Reminds that at end of the day, if you just try, you can surprise yourself. I
don't think I push myself enough to surprise myself as to what my true
capabilities are.

However, it's only when we push ourselves and put ourselves in foreign
territory do we have a chance of rapid learning. It's like learning through
immersion.

